# "Anti-MMA sport" Martial Arts Master challenges NY Gov. David Paterson to public debate.



## The Last Legionary (Feb 9, 2010)

Too funny.  Hey, he sound familiar?



> http://www.i-newswire.com/anti-mma-s...s-master/18512
> 
> Martial arts Master Christian Whitney of NJ has challenged NY Governor David Paterson to a public debate regarding the legalization of the cage fighting sport known as MMA. The debate will cover all negative traits developed in the sport.
> 
> ...




http://www.martialartsessence.com/


> Requirements:
> 
> Individuals - Must not be involved in MMA sports in anyway or form, including any membership on any internet Martial sport sites.
> (such as *Bullshido, Martial Talk* or any of the other numerous MMA / TKD sport websites)



Now this is too funny.  If you're a member of any website that shows the holes in the training, you're not welcome.


Ah Found him. Now, I am truly amused.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52543
http://www.bullshido.info/forums/farhillsnjmasterchristianwhitney.html

Yeah, I can see ol Blind Pete debating the Master here.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well what can one say


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow!  To be a member of the The Martial Arts Essence Mission, you can't even spar and declare winners in the school!  Sure, I just clocked you into next week, and you won't remember your name for a month -- but I didn't win!  And when the little tots play soccer and no one keeps score, they don't know who won, either...


----------



## Big Don (Feb 9, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Wow!  To be a member of the The Martial Arts Essence Mission, you can't even spar and declare winners in the school!  Sure, I just clocked you into next week, and you won't remember your name for a month -- but I didn't win!  And when the little tots play soccer and no one keeps score, they don't know who won, either...


We don't keep score when we spar, there are no declared winners, but, everyone KNOWS who came out on top and who didn't.
That said, The Martial Arts Essence Mission smells like the essence of feces to me...


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 10, 2010)

I wonder what this guy would think if NY ever banned whining...


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 10, 2010)

Looking at his site, he's still advocating sport MA, just labeling it as "Bushido Kickboxing" and promises to promote the SD aspect, and point out the non-SD things of kickboxing.

Kind of ironic, huh?

Is this guy legit? He's got eleventybillion credentials, and seems to like incense... A LOT.

He seems a bit pricey for what he offers, too. Could he just be lashing out in response towards declining student retention?

He prefers to be called Master in stead of Grand Master or Sifu.

A real "Master" wouldn't complain about semantics or waste time arguing with people about it online. He (or she) would just keep on truckin' and teaching what they thought was worth teaching.


----------



## Steve (Feb 10, 2010)

I like how he builds his case by fallaciously associating his cause with vague and unrelated quotes and references to righteousness, benevolence and balance.


----------



## Steve (Feb 10, 2010)

Okay, having read through that entire thread, I will say that it appears to me, in my opinion only, as a lay individual with no formal training in medicine, that the guy is unhinged.

I'm not saying that he IS crazy.  He just appears very crazy to me.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought in the interests of proper martial arts I would post this gentleman's site etc up on a UK MMA forum I use, you know to give it the international touch as it were. A few who post on there fight in America so they needed to know. There's also some very clever wordsmiths there so I do hope the site doesn't get flooded with emails......:boing2:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 10, 2010)

He's banned from here.  The one thread linked says quite a bit. Enough said IMO.
Bullshido's not being anywhere as kind as us to him.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 11, 2010)

Not to worry me thinkest Patterson has to many other problems of his own at the moment to care much about this


----------

